# Scary vet...



## KittyKatMe (Nov 3, 2012)

Me, Cher, LaRew, and Sonny are all 8 weeks old today! We got some good time out in the running area, but we also had to go to the vet. We aren't sick, but we just needed a chekup. Mommy took us in in our big carrier. LaRew kept tryin to jump out... I thought it was funny. We saw a big dog dere which really scared me, cuz one time a dog tried to EAT me
. But we also saw somethin called a chinchilla. Dey looked nice and not scary. Da vet lady was nice, but she kept pokin around and shining these tools at me. But I passed with flying colors! Woohoo! Now I get to go to a feed store to sample some hay... dat sounds nommy!


----------



## littl3red (Nov 3, 2012)

Watch out for that vet thing! Last time mommy took me to the vet, I fell asleep, and when I woke up I couldn't move for a long time and my tummy was bald and had a cut on it! Mommy had to give me medicine so I wouldn't hurt. Talk about scary!


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 3, 2012)

It;s always good to get a treat [food or toy] after a vet visit. They aren't fun, but necessary.


----------



## Tam O Ham (Nov 19, 2012)

no no no. Is a conspiracy! Does is not da vet dat makes you belly bald and weird booboo.

IS _ALIENS_!!

I knows dis causen I saw a bright light and then everyfing went dark and when I woked up I was _BALD_ on my belly and had a weird new booboo der. I sought it was da vet too until I gots home and dats when da HIB showed up and tol me everyfing!

Das Hamsa in Black. Deys effywhere!


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 19, 2012)

Grrr... I can't believe ma babies had to go to da aliens! Me and mommy are gonna have a nice long chat.

~Carrots


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 19, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## Tam O Ham (Nov 24, 2012)

sorry bouts da pics. Is still gettin' used to resizing. You SHOULD talk to your momma though, _'specially_ ifs she don't have HIBs to tell her stuff like dis. Aliens is responsible for LOTS os stuff!

Like carpet circles. You know, dey's always showin' up after dere's loud noises an' sometimes, if you peeeeep around da corner at just the right time, you's see a bright light kinda hovering over da ground. Da HIBs is really smart bout stuff like dat.


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh ma goodness. Dat is not good. When I read dat, I went and chewed up mommy's shoe. She wasn't very happy, but I finks dat she needs a big nono for sending me to the ALIENS!!!

~Cher


----------

